# Rat owner in need of advice



## ratlove100 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yesterday i found a large lump on my female rat (recently turned 2) by her groin as you do i got unsettled about this.....i then noticed a smaller lump later that evening by her front leg/side......they both just appeared i never seen or felt anything from the times i hav had her out......the lumps feel slightly firm and seem 2 move.....i took her to the vet today and she said 2 get them removed....the small 1 shud only be tissue which will be easy but the large one by her groin doesnt look good so would need them removed but should think if its something she should go through and told me to keep an eye on it next couple days and if it gets bigger to come bk and get it removed or euthnised....I would very much like some advice from anyone who has gone through something like this asap because as im sure u are aware from your own relationship with your rats its upsetting knowing they are unwell in anyway.....1 part of me wants to get the operation done because she might be close to perfectly fine and live another year or so but im not sure if thats the best thing as if she does go through with it she mite not come out of the anesthetic or if she does she may not live for long because of any complications possibly....then the other option is the one that brings me too tears thinking about..... Anyone with advice i would greatly appreciate it as this is 1 of the hardest things ive had 2 decide on.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi there, my name is Jaguar and I'm an admin here on RatForum 

I just wanted to remind you that this blog section is NOT meant as a place to ask questions or seek advice. Not a lot of people look here, so your questions may go unanswered for a long time. 

If you have any questions, concerns, and especially emergencies, PLEASE post them on the main forum section of the site so they will be seen and get responses.

The blog section is mostly meant for keeping track of your rats' photos, stories, etc. and it should only be used as such.

Thanks,

Jaguar & the RatForum team


----------

